# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  Weep Holes??

## PhoenixP

Hi all!!! I'm just new to the forum and I was after some advice. 
I just bought a house that is rendered, however, the previous owner has rendered over the weep holes. Can i create weep holes with a chisel and hammer or a cement drill or should i get a professional to create weep holes?  
Thanks in advance.

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

I guess the best course of action is to employ a professional weep hole installer if you want a top job..however if you don't mind it looking a bit rough you could probably knock a few hole in yourself with the cement drill. 
Good luck.

----------


## bugsy

is there such a thing as a professional weephole installer?
Or are you talking about a brickie ?   :Smilie:  
just get a concrete drill the size of a pencil and drill through the mortar 
easy done

----------


## Big Shed

> Hi all!!! I'm just new to the forum and I was after some advice. 
> I just bought a house that is rendered, however, the previous owner has rendered over the weep holes. Can i create weep holes with a chisel and hammer or a cement drill or should i get a professional to create weep holes?  
> Thanks in advance.

  On the other hand, have you ever seen a weep hole weep? :Rolleyes:

----------


## PhoenixP

Thanks for all the input.
I just went to inspect the house again and you can visibly see where they covered up the weep holes.
I'll take to it with a cement drill. Are there any tips for drilling as I've never drilled cement before. 
Thanks for all the advice. :2thumbsup:

----------


## rhancock

Are weep holes for when houses get sad?  What's a weep hole?

----------


## Ironwood

I thought I read in an old thread once, that weep holes could be rendered over, as they wern't really necessary. 
Somebody who knows about these things, please correct me if I am wrong.

----------


## Big Shed

> I thought I read in an old thread once, that weep holes could be rendered over, as they wern't really necessary. 
> Somebody who knows about these things, please correct me if I am wrong.

  That is my impression as well, in fact on our previous house we had them rendered over, plasterer said the same thing. 
However, try and get your CoA on a house without them and see how you go, at least here in Vic. 
So, on this place we had them put in, got our CoA, then closed them in with expanding foam to keep the vermin out. They make great spider traps, and believe it or not mice can easily get through them :Eek:  SWMBO wasn't happy about that idea!

----------


## PhoenixP

The building & pest inspection report said the weeps holes were a must have. 
Apparently have the weep holes covered creates moisture which also creates a nice environment for possible termite infestation.  :Confused:  
I'd rather be on the safe side and just re-open the weep holes.

----------


## patty

Phoenix P the Pest control guy is spot on about the weep holes in the brick work and the possiblity of creating a nice environment for termites the weep holes provide ventilation for the subfloor section have you thought about cutting out holes with a masony blade in a grinder and installing the vents? I installed some old terracotta type units they are about 1 bick wide and two bricks high at my place which was rendered  I glued them into place and painted them the same colour as the render and they look like they were always there!

----------


## Big Shed

> Phoenix P the Pest control guy is spot on about the weep holes in the brick work and the possiblity of creating a nice environment for termites the weep holes provide ventilation for the subfloor section have you thought about cutting out holes with a masony blade in a grinder and installing the vents? I installed some old terracotta type units they are about 1 bick wide and two bricks high at my place which was rendered  I glued them into place and painted them the same colour as the render and they look like they were always there!

  Patty, what you are describing there aren't weep holes as I understand them. Weep holes are a gap between two bricks without mortar, IMHO. 
What you are describing are vents and are certainly necessary for houses with sub-floor space, however they are not used in houses with concrete slabs, as ours is.

----------


## patty

Apologies Big Shed you are correct I thought Phoenix P was referring to the weep holes as vents it was just the way i have interpreted the question!

----------


## thebuildingsurv

If the render has three coats of paint then the weep holes are not required, the building inspector should have pointed this out.

----------


## Big Shed

> If the render has three coats of paint then the weep holes are not required, the building inspector should have pointed this out.

  I am intrigued, what is the rationale behind that? Very interesting!

----------


## thebuildingsurv

Weep holes are there to allow the moisture to escape that gets into the cavity through porous brickwork. The moisture runs down the cavity hits the flashing and goes out the weephole. If the brickwork is waterproof then there is no moisture thus no weepholes. Building Code allows this.

----------


## Big Shed

> Weep holes are there to allow the moisture to escape that gets into the cavity through porous brickwork. The moisture runs down the cavity hits the flashing and goes out the weephole. If the brickwork is waterproof then there is no moisture thus no weepholes. Building Code allows this.

  Thanks for that.

----------


## munruben

I didn't know that either, its an interesting point.

----------


## Tubby2

I'm pretty sure Bunnings has a special on weep holes this month. So if your quick just pop in to your local store and ask them for some. Should be easy to install yourself

----------


## PhoenixP

> If the render has three coats of paint then the weep holes are not required, the building inspector should have pointed this out.

  
Apparently the render has not been painted. 
They said that it wasnt a cement render where you had to paint over the top of the cement once it has set. 
Apparently it is something that is the one colour all the way through the render.  :Confused:

----------


## DvdHntr

> Apparently the render has not been painted. 
> They said that it wasnt a cement render where you had to paint over the top of the cement once it has set. 
> Apparently it is something that is the one colour all the way through the render.

  They mix an oxide in to give it a colour. That means that the painting clause cannot be used.

----------


## PhoenixP

Thanks to everyone for all their input & information into this.  :2thumbsup:

----------

